# Talk back through bluetooth headset only?



## Cstryon

Ok, here's the setup. I have a statosphere that needs to be blind friendly. He has a bluetooth headset that makes it easier to answer the phone, and send voice commands. The phone reads off everything on the screen, so his sighted wife has to listen to everything. Is there a way to make to talkback audio go through the bluetooth headset only? Some way to make the phone behave normally for a sighted user, but read off what's on the screen to the bluetooth headset?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightcrusader

I suspect the text-to-speech program uses regular media audio, so a regular single-ear bluetooth headset isn't going to work for him.

Why? Regular headsets usually only support the HSP profile (hands free) which is used for low-quality audio - such as a phone call - and Android only routes phone calls using this protocol.

To route regular higher quality stereo "media" audio, you need a headset that supports A2DP, but usually only bluetooth headphones support this profile, along with car stereos, etc. If he gets a pair of headphones - and they aren't that expensive - then he should be able to use the phone without bothering anyone else. Also, normally headphones will come with a microphone in them and support HSP so they can also take calls without having to take them off.

Here is an example of what will work: http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-S305-Bluetooth-Microphone-Packaging/dp/B002BH3I9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326999603&sr=8-1

I have a pair of these and they work pretty well for both calls and music (I used them at work to listen to music while I code). I since them upgraded to the big DJ-style S805's, but I suspect he doesn't need anything like that. There are other, cheaper, sets available too from other brands, you or he will have to do research and see what he is willing to go with.


----------



## nagmier

Certain high end bt headsets support a2dp I had a nice one I lost that supported it, so you can find regular single ear headsets it just needs to have a2dp support and you can check when it pairs it should show connected to phone and media audio

Sent from my SCH-I400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstryon

Thanks guys! That solves it! So when the phone rings, it will only play the ring tone through the ad2p headset though...is there a way to get it to play through the phone speaker and the headset?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightcrusader

Cstryon said:


> is there a way to get it to play through the phone speaker and the headset?


That's weird, when I am connected with A2DP with my stereo in my car, the ringtone plays on the phone and the radio has a generic "incoming call" tone it plays.

There might be a setting for this under the Sound menu.


----------



## Cstryon

knightcrusader said:


> That's weird, when I am connected with A2DP with my stereo in my car, the ringtone plays on the phone and the radio has a generic "incoming call" tone it plays.
> 
> There might be a setting for this under the Sound menu.


Oh it does? Once I get an A2DP headset ill have to try it. At the moment with this cheapo bluetooth is seems to only come through the headset.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

